# Jam88's Quest to be the next Feliks Zemdegs-Week 41 | Leatherhead Open, Grinding 4x4 5x5 and Pyra!!!



## Jam88 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello members of the forum, this is my progress thread! As you can probably tell from the title, my aim is to be the next Feliks Zemdegs( i.e. World class). These are my current averages and PB's.

2x2
Avg 4/5
Single 0.66
Method Ortega

3x3
Avg 15
Single 5
Method CFOP

4x4
Avg 1:10-1:20
Single 36
Method Yau

Pyra
Avg 8
Single 1
Method LBL

Squan
Single 17.77
Avg high 30s/low 40s
Method Vandenburgh (I think ??)

OH
Single 14
Avg high 20s/low 30s
Method CFOP


Spoiler: COLL Progress



FORGOTTEN EVERYTHING WILL RELEARN SOON!!!Green ticks are recognition done, red ticks are algorithms learnt.


Spoiler: L cases


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 25, 2020)

Poh pb


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 25, 2020)

For OH, make sure you’ve got correct fingertricks and spam lots of algorithms to get TPS up


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 25, 2020)

See Phil Yu's video on how to increase OH TPS:


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks @Username: Username: @PetrusQuber


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 25, 2020)

I just took a little break from OH and learnt the Squan parity alg. Now all I have to learn are 2/3 cubeshape algs and then I'm good to go!


----------



## ProStar (Aug 25, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I just took a little break from OH and learnt the Squan parity alg. Now all I have to learn are 2/3 cubeshape algs and then I'm good to go!



You only need 1 alg for cube shape, learn Scallop/Kite


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You only need 1 alg for cube shape, learn Scallop/Kite


I suck at making anything except star so yeah.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 27, 2020)

OH PB of 32 seconds! Ao12 consistently at 38/39 and ao5 consistently 37/38!


----------



## Skuber (Aug 31, 2020)

What’s your main for OH? If you’re just using a normal 3x3 I’d suggest either making sure it’s at a good speed so you don’t tire yourself out too quickly but also make sure it’s stable and doesn’t lock up or deform a lot. The other thing I’d suggest if you don’t have it already, the GAN 354M v2 is a fantastic cube for OH since it’s a smaller size, quick, light, and very stable on the tighter tension


----------



## Skuber (Aug 31, 2020)

Skuber said:


> What’s your main for OH? If you’re just using a normal 3x3 I’d suggest either making sure it’s at a good speed so you don’t tire yourself out too quickly but also make sure it’s stable and doesn’t lock up or deform a lot. The other thing I’d suggest if you don’t have it already, the GAN 354M v2 is a fantastic cube for OH since it’s a smaller size, quick, light, and very stable on the tighter tension


Also since I have a lot of free time I can help you with other events, my favorite being big cubes


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks @Skuber , my main is the gts2m


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 1, 2020)

My next order will be MGC 5x5/6x6/7x7 +skewb+clock! That will be on my channel, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk6BuvtKUyHusaSme_VCMzA along with many other videos.

On a more relevant subject, I took a break from OH because my hand was cramping and now avg 40 ish on squan!


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 2, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 4x4
> Avg 1:10
> Single 46



Interesting, I didn't get even a single sub-50 single before I got sub-1min ao100....


----------



## qwr (Sep 2, 2020)

@Faz (sorry I couldn't help it)


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 2, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> Interesting, I didn't get even a single sub-50 single before I got sub-1min ao100....


It was really lucky: 1 cross edge made, second made third, no parity, just 3 2 on edges and pll skip with pi oll!


qwr said:


> @Faz (sorry I couldn't help it)


LOL its fine


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 2, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> It was really lucky: 1 cross edge made, second made third, no parity, just 3 2 on edges and pll skip with pi oll!
> 
> LOL its fine


Errr I think he was talking to Feliks


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Errr I think he was talking to Feliks


yeah but I mean its not exactly related to the thread so i'm saying its fine that he posted it.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 10, 2020)

Title changed! Trying to learn ocll, epll and cpll from Cubeskills. Just scrambling ll and solving it with algs. Any tips @Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison (and anyone else too)?
EDIT: My main is Cyclone Boys Mega and idk my avg, haven't been doing it for too long yet


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 10, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Title changed! Trying to learn ocll, epll and cpll from Cubeskills. Just scrambling ll and solving it with algs. Any tips @Owen Morrison @Micah Morrison (and anyone else too)?
> EDIT: My main is Cyclone Boys Mega and idk my avg, haven't been doing it for too long yet


Are you looking for tips on Mega?


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 10, 2020)

yes but specifically on 4lll and s2l


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 10, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> yes but specifically on 4lll and s2l


I guess just practice slow solves and work on being as efficient as you can and try out new ways to insert pieces. I don't know how I could help you with 4LLL.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 15, 2020)

I am grinding megaminx this week and will update after 100 or so solves.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 17, 2020)

What are everyone's mega mains? I want a new one.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 17, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What are everyone's mega mains? I want a new one.


Yuhu V2 M, also the choice megaminx of almost all top megaminxers


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Yuhu V2 M, also the choice megaminx of almost all top megaminxers


Thanks. Also PB mega 1:45:412!! Sub 2 at last


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 17, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What are everyone's mega mains? I want a new one.


X Man Galaxy V2 M, although the Yuhu V2 M is better I just get worse times on it because it is bigger.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Doing decent at the 50 solves mark


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 23, 2020)

Week 5 now- working on 4x4 and will hopefully get a sub-1 ao12 by the end of September!


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 26, 2020)

I just tried 4x4 OH for the hell of it and first solve got a 2:16.213!!!
It's weirdly fun lol


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sorry that I didn't update on Tuesday, I was just really busy! I kept going with the 4x4 spam and got my sub-1 ao12! Now I'm focusing on 3x3 and am looking for a new main. I was thinking the Gan Air M because it cones very loose and I have tried it; it seems to fit my turning style. I was also looking at the Valk Elite. Any tips? Also I have gotten a lot of solves which could have been like 6/7 but then I get a bad pll or oll or just lock up. I think my 3x3 and 4x4 are coming along quite nicely!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

valk elite is a stable cube if u like stable cubes then buy it


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok @GAN CUBER I like stable and fast cubes with good M-slices


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

I just did the Weekly Comp and smashed nearly all of my pyra, OH and 4x4 PB's!





Weekly Competition Individual Results (Speedsolving.com)







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Ok @GAN CUBER I like stable and fast cubes with good M-slices


Ya I think the valk elite will be good for you as it has 96 magnets and good customization with good m slices


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 4, 2020)

I dont think the m slices with the center magnets are good Sean patrick and kian used it without


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

ya
for the m slices use the non magnetic center caps


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

OK thanks @GAN CUBER @Kaneki Uchiha I will order it next weekend!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

no prob


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

But just checking, it is this one?








QiYi Valk 3 Elite M


Purchase the QiYi Valk 3 Elite M from KewbzUK - The #1 speed cube shop in the UK. FREE delivery and Express shipping from our UK warehouse. Check out our full range of other 3x3 speed cubes and twisty puzzles.




www.kewbz.co.uk


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

yup


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

OK thanks! Also, would you say that MGC Elite is a good 2x2?








 YJ MGC2 Elite M


The YJ MGC 2x2 is the latest magnetic cube in the MGC line of puzzles. It features an internal edge-center design which has never been seen in a factory magnetised mass-produced 2x2. The center-edge magnetic design creates a very distinct magnetic feel and we expect big things from the YJ MGC 2...




www.kewbz.co.uk




My current main is the RSC


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

i can link a video of an unboxing andfirst impressions if you want ?


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> i can link a video of an unboxing andfirst impressions if you want ?


Yes please!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

Sure 



 and


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks! I'll watch them now.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 4, 2020)

you're welcome


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 8, 2020)

Its not really been going too great on the 3x3 front. I have just gotten a bit sick of the event, mostly because of my cube (don't get the GTS2M EVER). This week I'll try to focus on a bit of 2x2 and maybe some pyra if I feel like it. Let's see how it goes. Peace out.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 9, 2020)

didn't you buy the valk elite m ?


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 9, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> didn't you buy the valk elite m ?


Not yet; I need to save up a bit first.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 10, 2020)

oh ok


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 10, 2020)

OK, I just did the weekly comp again, and I'm currently (1426 BST 10/10/20) ranked 26th for this week (2020-41).
PB's?
See for yourself:





Weekly Competition Individual Results (Speedsolving.com)







www.speedsolving.com




I'm probably most proud of my 2x2, 4x4 and OH solves this time around.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 17, 2020)

OK, pyra and 2x2 haven't been going all that well; I will probably keep going with them for another week. 
Did the weekly comp:





Weekly Competition Individual Results (Speedsolving.com)







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 3, 2020)

OK, been kind of neglecting this for the past few weeks, back now. I have set a goal to be sub-12 by Christmas (13-14 avg on a good day), so the first step in my eyes is sub-2 all LL algs, then improving lookahead, then next week/ in 2 weeks I'll try to learn COLL. Any tips on any of this? 
P.S. @LukasCubes can you give me any tips on learning COLL?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 4, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> OK, been kind of neglecting this for the past few weeks, back now. I have set a goal to be sub-12 by Christmas (13-14 avg on a good day), so the first step in my eyes is sub-2 all LL algs, then improving lookahead, then next week/ in 2 weeks I'll try to learn COLL. Any tips on any of this?
> P.S. @LukasCubes can you give me any tips on learning COLL?


I guess you should just drill LL algs until they’re fast. Make sure they’re good ones before drilling.
COLL isn’t really that important unless you’re hardcore going to be optimising every move at an advanced level, or planning to do ZBLL (might seem hypocritical but trust me I do want to learn ZBLL), but if you want, it’s only 42 algs. Just work your way down each set and keep practising.
For lookahead, https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/how-to-practice.27870/


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 4, 2020)

Ok! I might have to change some OLLs then.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2020)

Good luck with that. Make sure you do atleast 100,000 solves before going to the next level ie the Feliks level.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 4, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck with that. Make sure you do atleast 100,000 solves before going to the next level ie the Feliks level.


is this a joke/sarcasm? its hard to tell online


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 4, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> is this a joke/sarcasm? its hard to tell online


Think it’s serious
I’ve already done 12k solves on my 3x3 session, just sub 13


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2020)

I am quite serious about that. The top solvers have done atleast a million solves on a 3x3.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I am quite serious about that. The top solvers have done atleast a million solves on a 3x3.


Probably not quite that much, I calculated it, that’s around 28 years spent just cubing


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2020)

How did you arrive at 28 years? May I know.

Many sub-10 cubers have atleast done 100,000 solves of 3x3.

People who are much faster and elite, sub-6 level have done tons of solves more.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> How did you arrive at 28 years? May I know.
> 
> Many sub-10 cubers have atleast done 100,000 solves of 3x3.
> 
> People who are much faster and elite, sub-6 level have done tons of solves more.


Oof. I forgot the minute conversion step (straight from seconds to hours somehow).

It just seems kind of unfeasible considering I’ve been cubing for around a year and a half, still at 12k solves, while some people get a million?
83x more solves to get from sub 13 to sub 7?


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 5, 2020)

But still- 12k solves is a lot


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 8, 2020)

OK- changed my Gd, Gb, and V perms because they were crap. 
Gd- R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'
Gb- R2 D L2 D F2 L D R' D2 L D' R' U2
V- R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2

Still trying to sub-2 those pesky A perms, it's the D2 flicks that are giving me trouble.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Gb- R2 D L2 D F2 L D R' D2 L D' R' U2


That’s still a pretty bad alg. You should use an alg that only uses RUD moves, like this one: R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That’s still a pretty bad alg. You should use an alg that only uses RUD moves, like this one: R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D.


I guess, but RUD as a moveset I find pretty hard. I'll try it though, so thanks!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I guess, but RUD as a moveset I find pretty hard. I'll try it though, so thanks!


You just have to figure out the right fingertricks for it. Try learning a D/D’ push with their respective ring fingers. You’ll need this for E perm no matter what (if you don’t know it already), so it’s best to learn it now.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 8, 2020)

Will I need it for E perm?









New E Perm


I put this in the Algorithm Sticky, but I wanted to make sure a lot of people saw it. I like it a lot, and hopefully you might too. :) U' R U R' U R' U' R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R




www.speedsolving.com




is my e perm
U' R U R' U R' U' R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Will I need it for E perm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun sub-2ing that.  The RUDx one is still better. There's a reason why almost everybody uses it.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Have fun sub-2ing that.  The RUDx one is still better. There's a reason why almost everybody uses it.


I can pretty comfortably sub-1.9 it
Edit: why are you shocked? its no worse than the n perms


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 8, 2020)

Also I can beat https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=U-_R_U_...U_R-_U_R-_U-_R_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R2_U_R
on 6x playback speed


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 9, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I can pretty comfortably sub-1.9 it
> Edit: why are you shocked? its no worse than the n perms


But still, the standard is better imo
I can sub .75 it


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> But still, the standard is better imo
> I can sub .75 it


And you are sub-12? I'm impressed!


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 12, 2020)

OK. Week 9 now, still trying to Sub-2 all algs. PLL is pretty much done except for V, Ns, Gs. Starting COLL with the L cases.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 17, 2020)

Week 10 update!
COLL L cases done, just practising recog now. Moving onto T cases now. BTW, I use the Cubeskills algs for it.
See the first post here for updates+ images+ algs


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks. I'm currently going for an alg a day scheme.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi guys, 1 T case done. Unfortunately, I fell off my chair and badly sprained (or maybe broke) my wrist. No cubing until at least saturday.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

Revising L cases and just got my critique back from @FishyIshy so I'm also going to work on my cross and 2 side PLL recognition. I'll change the title later today to week 12


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Revising L cases and just got my critique back from @FishyIshy so I'm also going to work on my cross and 2 side PLL recognition. I'll change the title later today to week 12


Yessirrrrr


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

11M Pro and MS 2x2 arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm seriously hyped, but can't open them until the weekend because I need to film an unboxing ):


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 11M Pro and MS 2x2 arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm seriously hyped, but can't open them until the weekend because I need to film an unboxing ):


i always think I'm going to film an unboxing, but I get too excited and open them myself lol


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i always think I'm going to film an unboxing, but I get too excited and open them myself lol


Lol I could just repackage them and no one would ever know...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 11M Pro and MS 2x2 arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm seriously hyped, but can't open them until the weekend because I need to film an unboxing ):


I always order a new cube, and let it sit on my desk until I finish the algs I am working on. That is why I know full 3x3 PLL and OLL(Meilong M and Valk M, respectively)
and full 2x2 CLL(MGC)


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I always order a new cube, and let it sit on my desk until I finish the algs I am working on. That is why I know full 3x3 PLL and OLL(Meilong M and Valk M, respectively)
> and full 2x2 CLL(MGC)


Uh oh... COLL progress is very slow so...
EDIT: 365th post
one for everyday of 2021


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i always think I'm going to film an unboxing, but I get too excited and open them myself lol


Relatable


Jam88 said:


> Uh oh... COLL progress is very slow so...
> EDIT: 365th post
> one for everyday of 2021


2020?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Relatable
> 
> 2020?


2020 was so trash, I'm looking forward to 2021


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ok! 11M Pro opened, if you didn't see the video then it is on my channel, and practising 3x3 a LOT. For some weird reason, I find CN way easier on it then any of my other cubes, so that is what I will be focusing on. I will still be continuing with COLL, mostly just translating what I have done with WC to CN. This week G/B CN. 

I am finding it very hard to use my old cubes, they just feel so heavy now, so my OH main is now going to be my 11M Pro on the loosest settings possible, but I'll play around a bit with that to try and find a good OH setup as well.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 7, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 2020 was so trash, I'm looking forward to 2021


Also the leap year


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 9, 2020)

Going quite well, green and blue LL recognition good, F2L less good.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

First time I held a gan cube was last week. My science teacher lent me his GAN 356 M. Fell in love in it. Want one for Christmas.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> My science teacher lent me his GAN 356 M


Your science teacher cubes? How fast is he?


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 9, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> First time I held a gan cube was last week. My science teacher lent me his GAN 356 M. Fell in love in it. Want one for Christmas.


Wait you have physical school?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Wait you have physical school?


A lot of kids at my school are in person but they are just working on their computers anyway. I don't know about @TheEpicCuber but I think he probably has a similar situation.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

No. I stay home for schooling, but I head to the middle school to get lunches. My science teacher and I met at a designated area where I get the lunch, and he gave me the cube. After some turns, well, you can guess.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

But al lot of people at my school are in-person.


----------



## Garf (Dec 9, 2020)

Well, my teacher is just learning. He only knows how to solve the First Two Layers.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 10, 2020)

I wonder how he got hold of the 356 M then...


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

Who, my teacher or me? My teacher decided he wanted to get into cubing, so he went onto amazon and typed 3x3 speedcubes. He chose the GAN 356 M as a result. 3 days later it was on his doorstep.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 11, 2020)

I guess Gan has an official Amazon store, so when you buy speedcubes there they’re more likely to be shown


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I guess Gan has an official Amazon store, so when you buy speedcubes there they’re more likely to be shown


Yeah they do


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

B/G cross coming along pretty well, 15 avg on green and 16 on blue
White cross avg is 12/13 ish


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

0.93 on 2x2!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

.66!
Wow this 2x2 session is good!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 0.93 on 2x2!





Jam88 said:


> .66!
> Wow this 2x2 session is good!


Did you just get like 2 4-movers or something?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Did you just get like 2 4-movers or something?


The .66 was a 4 mover and the other was a 5 mover


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)

OK so gonna keep working on B/G cross for another week


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Pretty comfortably sub-12 on wc


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Everyone be faster than me


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Everyone be faster than me


dw, my cn is still trash 
and also https://timer.cubing.net/ is the best timing site as long as you have a sync account
@Lucas Garron


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

What the heck?!
https://www.speedsolving.com/competition/showPerson.php?showPerson=5560 These OH results are MAD


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

BRUH!
8.05 on petrus!
B' D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D' B U' R' B' D' R2
@PetrusQuber I'm sorry
Also a 12.76 on my 4.7 cm cube


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

5.52! 
U F D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B F U2 F2 D' L B2 L' B' L' B' R2
Free pair, oll skip and A Perm


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

OK this is ridiculous. My LL takes 2 seconds longer than my F2L
EDIT: just got a 5 flat with a V perm


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

And 10.96 ao100


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 5.52!
> U F D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B F U2 F2 D' L B2 L' B' L' B' R2
> Free pair, oll skip and A Perm





Jam88 said:


> OK this is ridiculous. My LL takes 2 seconds longer than my F2L
> EDIT: just got a 5 flat with a V perm


How is your PB that fast when you average like 12?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> How is your PB that fast when you average like 12?


Been practising a lot and I get lucky sometimes. could be something to do with the fact that timer.cubing.net scrambles tend to give free pairs


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Been practising a lot and I get lucky sometimes. could be something to do with the fact that timer.cubing.net scrambles tend to give free pairs


Why don't you use CStimer?


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 19, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Why don't you use CStimer?


maybe because the site is simple, and CStimer is a bit complex, but Cstimer is pretty cool once you get to know the basics.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Why don't you use CStimer?


timer.cubing.net has a nice aesthetic and you can sync solves, which is the main downfall of cs timer


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Been practising a lot and I get lucky sometimes. could be something to do with the fact that timer.cubing.net scrambles tend to give free pairs


Oh, I have seen some of your PB scrambles, one had a one move xcross with free pair. I think you need to switch for me to take your results seriously.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Oh, I have seen some of your PB scrambles, one had a one move xcross with free pair. I think you need to switch for me to take your results seriously.


It is a cubing timer site. How different can they really be?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> It is a cubing timer site. How different can they really be?


I think the difference between random state and whatever the one you use has is pretty big. qqtimer.net has a pretty simple interface and reasonable scrambles.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

@Lucas Garron Have you heard about the timer.cubing.net scrambles being easier than others from anyone/where else?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think the difference between random state and whatever the one you use has is pretty big. qqtimer.net has a pretty simple interface and reasonable scrambles.


After much _peer pressure_ I have switched back to cstimer


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm practising cstimer virtual cube. It's weirdly fun, like 4x4 OH


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I'm practising cstimer virtual cube. It's weirdly fun, like 4x4 OH


lol I agree, I avg around 19 after 130 solves


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

After 2 solves, low 2 minutes


Micah Morrison said:


> lol I agree, I avg around 19 after 130 solves


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

First over 1 TPS solve on virtual cube, trying to learn Mehta 6CP with beginners 6CO and 6CP. I have my G/B cross where I want them, putting CN on hold until I decide whether I want to switch to Mehta.
@Devagio


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

I understand Mehta, just learning beginners 6CO and 6CP
EDIT: nearly done with 6co, picking up 6cp and eole


----------



## Devagio (Dec 22, 2020)

Best of luck! I’d be happy to help if needed.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Devagio said:


> Best of luck! I’d be happy to help if needed.


You already did, on the discord (I'm Luminescence2081/J8Cubes)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> @Lucas Garron Have you heard about the timer.cubing.net scrambles being easier than others from anyone/where else?



Not that I have heard.

timer.cubing.net is actually every careful to produce the best possible random-state scrambles where other timers (e.g. qqtimer, csTimer) currently do not. In fact, you might notice that the only currently supported events are ones where proper random-state scrambles are possible.

But it's always possible that there are bugs. I'm actually in the process of overhauling scramble generation right now (because I want all web timers to be able to use high-quality scrambles easily), so I'd be happy to review any evidence of incorrectly distributed scrambles.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 23, 2020)

Lucas Garron said:


> timer.cubing.net is actually every careful to produce the best possible random-state scrambles where other timers (e.g. qqtimer, csTimer) currently do not. In fact, you might notice that the only currently supported events are ones where proper random-state scrambles are possible.



I should probably clarify: timer.cubing.net, qqTimer, and csTimer use the same code for 3x3x3, which I adapted from Chen Shuang's Java code several years back. (Code for other puzzles is similarly shared.)

The only significant difference is that timer.cubing.net is using the browser's built-in high quality random number generation (crypto.getRandomValues() instead of Math.random()).


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lucas Garron said:


> I should probably clarify: timer.cubing.net, qqTimer, and csTimer use the same code for 3x3x3, which I adapted from Chen Shuang's Java code several years back. (Code for other puzzles is similarly shared.)
> 
> The only significant difference is that timer.cubing.net is using the browser's built-in high quality random number generation (crypto.getRandomValues() instead of Math.random()).


OK cool, thanks! Maybe the browser's built in thing needs updating


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> OK cool, thanks! Maybe the browser's built in thing needs updating



Hmm, the browser API is almost certainly not an issue. Browsers know they need to be super careful with it, and it would be a very serious bug if the data was distinguishable from true randomness.
And if there was an issue, it's also unlikely that the issue would result in noticeably easier scrambles (for the same reason that qqTimer and csTimer are fine in practice).

I took a quick look at some basic scramble distributions (piece orientations, piece permutations), and they looked pretty normal. But I take scrambles very seriously, so I'll try to take a closer look.

Here's a JSON file of 100,000 scrambles if anyone else would like to run randomness tests on it:








scrambles_100000.json


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hmm, the browser API is almost certainly not an issue. Browsers know they need to be super careful with it, and it would be a very serious bug if the data was distinguishable from true randomness.
> And if there was an issue, it's also unlikely that the issue would result in noticeably easier scrambles (for the same reason that qqTimer and csTimer are fine in practice).
> 
> I took a quick look at some basic scramble distributions (piece orientations, piece permutations), and they looked pretty normal. But I take scrambles very seriously, so I'll try to take a closer look.
> ...


That's true. I just seemed to be getting a ton of free pairs and xcrosses etc


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Haven't really done any 3x3, been doing 9x9 
I hope to get back to 3x3 sometime in the next week. 

I'm going to put my cubing life goals here.
Get the WR single and average in all nxn's and their variants (except BLD) and pyra, clock, skewb and squan.
Beat @Faz, Tymon Kolasinski, Max Park and Leo Borromeo in a head-to-head race.
Get 1 million subs. 


Spoiler



Yes, I know I'm an underachiever


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2020)

9x9?????


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 9x9?????


Yeah, I got it for Xmas


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

OK. I am focusing on 4x4 and will buy other big cubes soon. Because the Worlds have been postponed, I have a chance to be really good at big cubes by then, and want to do that. I want to be top 10 in 4,5,6, and 7 in worlds, and podium in at least one. To this end, I am working on 4x4 CN, which many people don't see the point in, but I do.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> OK. I am focusing on 4x4 and will buy other big cubes soon. Because the Worlds have been postponed, I have a chance to be really good at big cubes by then, and want to do that. I want to be top 10 in 4,5,6, and 7 in worlds, and podium in at least one. To this end, I am working on 4x4 CN, which many people don't see the point in, but I do.


Poggers: I became CN on 4x4 and dropped my times by about 40 seconds. I average about 1:15 right now. I don't have a 5x5, but when I get one, I'm hoping that it will help me improve in 4x4. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Poggers: I became CN on 4x4 and dropped my times by about 40 seconds. I average about 1:15 right now. I don't have a 5x5, but when I get one, I'm hoping that it will help me improve in 4x4. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! And well done on your 4x4 CN progress!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK. I am focusing on 4x4 and will buy other big cubes soon. Because the Worlds have been postponed, I have a chance to be really good at big cubes by then, and want to do that. I want to be top 10 in 4,5,6, and 7 in worlds, and podium in at least one. To this end, I am working on 4x4 CN, which many people don't see the point in, but I do.


What do you average on 4x4?
Edit: Never mind i checked OP.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 3, 2021)

Milominx said:


> What do you average on 4x4?
> Edit: Never mind i checked OP.


I avg 55 now, OP hasnt been updated in forever


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Because the Worlds have been postponed, I have a chance to be really good at big cubes by then, and want to do that. I want to be top 10 in 4,5,6, and 7 in worlds, and podium in at least one.





Jam88 said:


> I avg 55 now



To make sure you're realistic about that...if you currently average 55 in *5x5*, I'd say you have an outside shot at being top-10 at worlds. But you said that's your time in 4x4. Not to crush any dreams but just understand how long it will take to drop times that substantially.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK. I am focusing on 4x4 and will buy other big cubes soon. Because the Worlds have been postponed, I have a chance to be really good at big cubes by then, and want to do that. I want to be top 10 in 4,5,6, and 7 in worlds, and podium in at least one. To this end, I am working on 4x4 CN, which many people don't see the point in, but I do.


Sooo... 
You haven't touched a 5,6, or 7 and you want to be top 10 at worlds in a year? I think you would need 2+ years of experience at a minimum even at a worlds with less attendance cause COVID.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 4, 2021)

joshsailscga said:


> To make sure you're realistic about that...if you currently average 55 in *5x5*, I'd say you have an outside shot at being top-10 at worlds. But you said that's your time in 4x4. Not to crush any dreams but just understand how long it will take to drop times that substantially.





DNF_Cuber said:


> Sooo...
> You haven't touched a 5,6, or 7 and you want to be top 10 at worlds in a year? I think you would need 2+ years of experience at a minimum even at a worlds with less attendance cause COVID.


BELIEVE young Padawan
Yes, I know it's a long shot...


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 4, 2021)

What do you average in 3x3? I average mid 9, but I;m just now starting to do more 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 6, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> What do you average in 3x3? I average mid 9, but I;m just now starting to do more 4x4 and 5x5.


12/13 with CFOP, but 25-35 with mehta rn

9x9: 49 single


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 6, 2021)

Just ordered a cloncccc, a skoob, a Yuxin Mat and some Lunar from KewbzUK.
Qiyi Cloncccc
X-Man wingy skoob m concave
Yuxin Mat green
@Mo_A2244 @Zain_A24 guess what discount code I used...?



Spoiler



obviously CRITIC5


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 6, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Just ordered a cloncccc, a skoob, a Yuxin Mat and some Lunar from KewbzUK.
> Qiyi Cloncccc
> X-Man wingy skoob m concave
> Yuxin Mat green
> ...


Glad to know people are using our _KewbzUk Code: _*CRITIC5 *and our _TheCubicle code: *CUBINGCRITICS *_


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 6, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Just ordered a cloncccc, a skoob, a Yuxin Mat and some Lunar from KewbzUK.
> Qiyi Cloncccc
> X-Man wingy skoob m concave
> Yuxin Mat green
> ...


I didnt get a notification for this mention.
Huge thanks for the support. Hope you will like your new stuff.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 7, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Glad to know people are using our _KewbzUk Code: _*CRITIC5 *and our _TheCubicle code: *CUBINGCRITICS *_


shamelesssss


Zain_A24 said:


> I didnt get a notification for this mention.
> Huge thanks for the support. Hope you will like your new stuff.


np


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

OK havent updated in forever
Got 9th place on Mehta Leaderboards: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0t7olDlLMkvT7kqmZgBpzWTCs/edit#gid=1801949537
and I was taking a bit of a break.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK havent updated in forever
> Got 9th place on Mehta Leaderboards: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0t7olDlLMkvT7kqmZgBpzWTCs/edit#gid=1801949537
> and I was taking a bit of a break.


Why don't you just focus on normal 3x3 solves instead of mehta? Mehta probably isn't going to get anyone a WR anyway, so why not try to work your way up to that level?


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Why don't you just focus on normal 3x3 solves instead of mehta? Mehta probably isn't going to get anyone a WR anyway, so why not try to work your way up to that level?


I'm switching to Mehta. I understand it might not get a WR, but Zeke on Discord got a 5 second solve and the method has only been around for ca 6 months. compare that to CFOP


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 22, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I'm switching to Mehta. I understand it might not get a WR, but Zeke on Discord got a 5 second solve and the method has only been around for ca 6 months. compare that to CFOP


Interesting. I personally feel like it isn't worth it. However, I believe you can go as far as you believe you can. I'm gonna stick with CFOP though


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 22, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Interesting. I personally feel like it isn't worth it. However, I believe you can go as far as you believe you can. I'm gonna stick with CFOP though


Good luck! I'm still faster with CFOP (12) and I use it for big cubes.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 23, 2021)

mehta is probably the future for 3x3, but it probably is as fast as cfop and roux since you can have addons to cfop (pseudoslotting and some ll algs) that make the method more efficient.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Keeping going with 3x3 and 5x5.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

I've forgotten quite a few OLL algs, and nearly all Mehta algs.
Right, back to learning algs


----------



## scrubizilla (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I've forgotten quite a few OLL algs, and nearly all Mehta algs.
> Right, back to learning algs


yep thats happened to me before from october to december i didnt cube so yeah i forgot like, a lot of my plls. its very frustrating


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 3, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> yep thats happened to me before from october to december i didnt cube so yeah i forgot like, a lot of my plls. its very frustrating


yeah i feel kinda dumb


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> yeah i feel kinda dumb


The longest I've ever stopped was like a week


----------



## Jam88 (May 5, 2021)

Finally trying to get back into cubing. This weeks goals are just relearn algs that I forgot and get back to my old avgs.


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 5, 2021)

OK reposting after a month. Getting back into it, couple more OLL's to go and the pesky V perm. Will keep you all updated!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 5, 2021)

> Jam88's Quest to be the next Feliks Zemdegs


so your goal is to not have any current world records?


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> so your goal is to not have any current world records?


Confused.

EDIT: Wait, when did they get rid of profile posts?!?! Was it the spam thing?

SECOND EDIT: wow, most posts and reactions last 7 days too? I missed a HUGE update it seems!


----------



## Waffles (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m kind of sad Feliks doesn’t have any world records now. It’s okay ig he has a comp in a few weeks


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 10, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I’m kind of sad Feliks doesn’t have any world records now. It’s okay ig he has a comp in a few weeks


Yeah, me too. He's also now only 3rd for 333 single


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 1, 2021)

Right, 9x9 pb of 40 mins. I’m getting back into cubing for real now, and it’s kinda funny how it happened. I hope no one minds me telling the story. So I play on cubecraft (a Minecraft server) and yesterday I was browsing the forums for it and I saw an account claiming to be the fastest cuber on cubecraft. So my competitive nature is awakened, and I’m back to grinding. I think I’ve relearned all the algs now except for a few OLL’s.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Right, 9x9 pb of 40 mins. I’m getting back into cubing for real now, and it’s kinda funny how it happened. I hope no one minds me telling the story. So I play on cubecraft (a Minecraft server) and yesterday I was browsing the forums for it and I saw an account claiming to be the fastest cuber on cubecraft. So my competitive nature is awakened, and I’m back to grinding. I think I’ve relearned all the algs now except for a few OLL’s.


Not sure if there’s a CubeCraft on Java, but I’m on the Bedrock one.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> It’s okay ig he has a comp in a few weeks


HAHAHA YEAH RIGHT PAST ME


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 1, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Not sure if there’s a CubeCraft on Java, but I’m on the Bedrock one.


Yeah same. Pm me if u want to play some time


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 2, 2021)

Was just doing some hand scrambled warm down solves and was getting 16s and 17s and then I get this. 
3 move cross, saw first 2 pairs, solved 3rd pair, free fourth pair into NO AUF LL SKIP?!?! Real shame I hand scrambled it...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Was just doing some hand scrambled warm down solves and was getting 16s and 17s and then I get this. View attachment 16526
> 3 move cross, saw first 2 pairs, solved 3rd pair, free fourth pair into NO AUF LL SKIP?!?! Real shame I hand scrambled it...


do foot scrambles next


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 2, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> do foot scrambles next


Would make a funny video


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 3, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> OK havent updated in forever
> Got 9th place on Mehta Leaderboards: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0t7olDlLMkvT7kqmZgBpzWTCs/edit#gid=1801949537
> and I was taking a bit of a break.


haha I beat your single


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 3, 2021)

I think I'm starting to get my old speed back!! 14.30 ao100 and 6/7 sub-10s!!!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

nice dude.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 27, 2021)

Ok signed up for the Leatherhead Open so really trying to get faster for that. Specific focus on 4x4 and 5x5 and Pyra. (Also mods should this be in Cubing Progression sub-forum? @pjk


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ok signed up for the Leatherhead Open so really trying to get faster for that. Specific focus on 4x4 and 5x5 and Pyra. (Also mods should this be in Cubing Progression sub-forum? @pjk


I think so. They'll probably move it as soon as they see this.
Wow. UK is hosting competitions now? We (NZ) went into lockdown!! Well at least my comp was before it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 28, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I think so. They'll probably move it as soon as they see this.
> Wow. UK is hosting competitions now? We (NZ) went into lockdown!! Well at least my comp was before it.


Unofficial ones


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I think so. They'll probably move it as soon as they see this.
> Wow. UK is hosting competitions now? We (NZ) went into lockdown!! Well at least my comp was before it.


Yeah, it’s an 


PetrusQuber said:


> Unofficial one


----------



## LBr (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## LBr (Aug 28, 2021)

uk wca comps (look up!)


----------

